# Common Boa (Not Pooped)



## BoddaPob (Dec 29, 2011)

I have had my Boa for about a month now and he has settled in really well. Friendly chap, feeding well just had his first shed. 

He is just over 28" with a great girth, he has been feeding on medium mice every 6-7 days and has eaten every time I have offered. 

His first shed went well after his eyes cleared up it was 48 hours, he shed in one piece apart from his tail which he caught on the thermostat cable and it ripped. He bathed well during shed but has not been back in the bowl since.

His tempretures are maintained at 32.5 at the warm end from a heat matt and 28 at the cooler end. Humidity is sitting at 50% on the warm side and 70% at the cooler where his water bowl is.

I am not worried about him so far as I have read he could just be using all of the food for growth, but a month seems a long time. He seems healthy and is handled 1 / 2 times a day and adventures around the office for 10 - 15 minutes before he returns to his viv. 

He does seem a little reluctant to return to the viv at fist but I just lower his head into his hide and he jumps in.

Could anyone please shed some light on this for me, should it be something I am worrying about? Does he need a soak in the tub?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Both my BCIs poop once in a blue moon (the female has gone just over two months). I wouldn't worry too much as long as it seems bright eyes and otherwise healthy. However have a big poop bag and a clothes peg for your nose as they really do lay BIG LOGS when they get round to it.


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

BoddaPob said:


> I have had my Boa for about a month now and he has settled in really well. Friendly chap, feeding well just had his first shed.
> 
> He is just over 28" with a great girth, he has been feeding on medium mice every 6-7 days and has eaten every time I have offered.
> 
> ...


Pop her in the bath, if she has food stuck and isn't getting rid it can sometimes turn a bit nasty, just run her a nice warm bath and it usually helps loosen them up a bit  she will let you know if anythings wrong.. Going off food, being hissy etc, untill then i wouldn't worry!


----------



## meljayne (Nov 11, 2011)

meljayne said:


> Pop her in the bath, if she has food stuck and isn't getting rid it can sometimes turn a bit nasty, just run her a nice warm bath and it usually helps loosen them up a bit  she will let you know if anythings wrong.. Going off food, being hissy etc, untill then i wouldn't worry!


*he sorry lol


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Don't worry about it, but be prepared to stick a peg over your nose when it does eventually happen:lol2:


----------



## BattleNun (Apr 14, 2011)

When they do finally poop... it's usually very large and very smelly... Good Luck!


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd put your cold end to about 24-26 degrees. 

boas can take a good while to poop. :2thumb:


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

It is possible that your snake has pood whilst being out fo the tank, I myself have had a hatchling poo on me and my mate his snake pood on his bed.
I have heard stories of some snakes not pooing inside there tank and only doing it outside.
If it has pood it will start to smell after a while so my advice is that if you let it roam around your office best look out for poo.


----------

